# vesa in VIDEO_CARDS

## waterloo2005

My cpu is i5-2450M, Graphic Card is HD 3000 and Nvidia GT550M with optimus .

How to set VIDEO_CARDS ? Do I need vesa or v4l in it ?

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel nvidia"

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

You do not need v4l.

vesa is harmless.  It will still work when you mess up kernel support for intel.

I think that optimus means your dual graphics system in muxless.  

This means that the Intel graphics always does the screen refresh from the pixel buffer but drawing can be done by either the nVidia or Intel chips.  Unfortunately, Xorg does not support split setups like this yet, so you will be unable to use the nVidia chip yet.

Please check the above.

----------

## krinn

http://bumblebee-project.org/

Just to answer about the optimus support, something i know nothing except that this project is there for that, so dig the doc in there.

----------

